# Ear plugs?



## Samer (Dec 1, 2009)

Well after a couple of weeks of band practice my ears are starting to really hurt because of everything being cranked. 

I wanted some kind of ear plug solution but with still being able to hear everything clearly (just not as loud). 

Is there anything out there like this? I tried a pair of store bought ear plugs and couldn't hear any of the lows (or other band members speaking), 

what does every one else use that works?


----------



## lobee (Dec 1, 2009)

Etymotic Research, Inc. - ER?20 High Fidelity Earplugs

Musician Ear Plugs & Music Ear Plugs from Hearos


I use the Etymotics and they work great, just as advertised.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 1, 2009)

i have a couple pairs i got from walmart that are just like the etymotic's for a buck a pair. i'd be really curious to see if its really worth the extra 11 bucks or if they are the same thing but just marketed by complete wallet raping assholes


----------



## Samer (Dec 1, 2009)

lobee said:


> Etymotic Research, Inc. - ER?20 High Fidelity Earplugs
> 
> Musician Ear Plugs & Music Ear Plugs from Hearos
> 
> ...



Thanks bro, what part of WI are you from BTW? 

I wonder if local music stores will carry these?


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 1, 2009)

I generally just use hearos, the kind you get at walgreens. Granted they are not the best in the world but it works for practice. Nowadays we just use some spider amps, and a digital drumset to keep volume low. It sounds really good at low volumes.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 1, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> I generally just use hearos, the kind you get at walgreens. Granted they are not the best in the world but it works for practice. Nowadays we just use some spider amps, and a digital drumset to keep volume low. It sounds really good at low volumes.



that really is the best way to go. my drummer has electronic and acoustic drums, and its so much better for practicing and recording(the electric kit)


----------



## lobee (Dec 1, 2009)

Samer said:


> Thanks bro, what part of WI are you from BTW?
> 
> I wonder if local music stores will carry these?


Not a problem. I'm in Port Washington, about 20 minutes north of Milwaukee(I think we already had a PM conversation).

Local stores might have them, but I just ordered right from the website.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 1, 2009)

I usually just use regular Christmas-tree plugs. They do attenuate the highs, but I've found that it actually tends to really clean up the sound of things at higher levels. The sound at concerts is not only quieter, but it's also clearer and just plain sounds better. The high end attenuation is also especially helpful if you happen to practice in an area that's especially small and/or reflective.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 1, 2009)

I just use regular ear plugs 

My vocalist has £200 ear plugs  but I'd rather spend the money on in-ear monitors when my band is at the stage where we need them/can afford them


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 1, 2009)

I use the Etymotics ER20's - everything sounds pretty much the same but doesn't hurt. You can also carry on a regular conversation while wearing them which is nice.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't put this off, that's all I can say.

This subject reminds me of this drum n bass tune I have, that has a repeating sample of this chick saying:

"You know that ringing in your ears? That's the sound of the ear cells dying. Once that sound is gone, you'll never hear that frequency again."

It's just some tune, so I don't presume there's any accuracy to the statement at all, but it still messes with me. I know for a fact that I can't hear the same range of frequencies that I could before I started playing live shows.


----------



## Samer (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea we use a moderately mid size basement for practice but it gets uber loud, just didnt want to blow my ears before we even play out.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 1, 2009)

Samer said:


> Yea we use a moderately mid size basement for practice but it gets uber loud, just didnt want to blow my ears before we even play out.



I mean, volume is volume. It doesn't matter if it's a live show or practice in the basement. When I said 'before I started playing live shows', I guess I should have said 'before I started playing at live volume'. Seriously, every time one of the drummers I used to play with would hit his china cymbal, I would want to kill him where he sat.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 1, 2009)

Drummers alone are half the reason to get plugs. Cymbals hurt.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 1, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Don't put this off, that's all I can say.
> 
> This subject reminds me of this drum n bass tune I have, that has a repeating sample of this chick saying:
> 
> ...



That's quote from the movie "Children of Men." I don't know if it's true either or just a poetic line to represent the subject of the movie but the concept freaked me out a bit when she said that line.


----------



## etiam (Dec 1, 2009)

I had an in at Etymotic, but after using them live would be happy to pay full price (which, really, is still pretty negligible). Only concern is you've got long hair--the long sticks in the earplugs sometimes can get caught and pulled out.


----------



## Dei (Dec 1, 2009)

I use something like this






because I randomly had it , cuts a bit too much out and gives me a bassy pressure on my ears, but it gets the job done. Ear damage is serious business!


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 1, 2009)

I wear ear plugs for motorsports rated at -34dB. Work great.


----------



## Demeyes (Dec 1, 2009)

I used some good earplugs that sounded good, they weren't too expensive but they did a good job, but I broke one so I'm back to using the cheap plugs. I always wear earplugs practicing and try to bring them to gigs I go to too. I really don't want to lose my hearing over something so basic as not wearing plugs. Most people I know who play in bands and don't wear anything have already started noticing the effects of it.


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 1, 2009)

Save the extra money and get the custom molded ones. Your ears will thank you for it!! I first laughed at the idea of spending nearly £200 on a set of plugs...two years and a hearing test result later, I own two pair of them. I have pedals that cost that much, so when you think about it, its not that much really. As a musician, how much is your hearing honestly worth?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 1, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I usually just use regular Christmas-tree plugs. They do attenuate the highs, but I've found that it actually tends to really clean up the sound of things at higher levels. The sound at concerts is not only quieter, but it's also clearer and just plain sounds better. The high end attenuation is also especially helpful if you happen to practice in an area that's especially small and/or reflective.



Same here, almost exactly.

Do you have the ones with the changeable inserts? I love mine. I take them everywhere with me.


----------



## vigil785 (Dec 1, 2009)

Try these man, they are awesome! 

EarPro EP-3 Sonic Defenders®- EP3 from SureFire


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 1, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Same here, almost exactly.
> 
> Do you have the ones with the changeable inserts? I love mine. I take them everywhere with me.



Nah, I just have the cheap rubber(?) ones.


----------



## nosgulstic (Dec 2, 2009)

i bought some heroes ear plugs, i think they were high fidelity, a while a ago based on the reviews and they ended up coming out to $17 bucks so i thought i was getting some pretty good ones based on what people were saying. When i used them at practice they cut some noise but cut less than standard 2 dollar ones. So i got some cheap industrial e.a.r. plugs with the cord and they have lasted me 6 months so far and cut alot more noise.


----------



## black_anther (Dec 17, 2009)

I used to use those Docs Pro Plugs because they were a little more inconspicuous due to the fact they sit sort of flush with the ear and were clear rubber. I found the Christmas tree style ones easier to put in though and you only have one size, there is a danger with the docs that you have to get the right size for your ear and (i think) you can't really return them due to hygiene etc... unless you want to try the shop demo pairs for size, mmmm lovely ear wax crustiness


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 17, 2009)

I spent $200 on molded musicians ear plugs. Best investment I ever made. Seriously do yourself a favour and get some sort of ear protection. I've actually had people give me shit about wearing ear plugs. I told them when I'm 30 and I can still hear and enjoy listening to myself playing guitar, I'll be the one laughing, until then they can fuck off.


----------



## darren (Dec 17, 2009)

I used the generic Etymotics and they work really well. I just found they weren't comfortable to wear for long periods of time, so i invested in a custom-molded pair which are AWESOME. It was about $200 for the fitting, the ear molds and the earplugs themselves. I got the -25 dB inserts, but you can get them in different strengths.

You only get one set of ears, so take care of them! It's a worthwhile investment.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 17, 2009)

My bands been playing at ridiculous volumes in a small basement for about year with no ear plugs at all  next sam ash trip I think I'll get me a decent pair, but right now I just can't swing the $200 ones.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 17, 2009)

etiam said:


> Only concern is you've got long hair--the long sticks in the earplugs sometimes can get caught and pulled out.



I have never had this problem. Perhaps you're not putting them in as deep as you're supposed to?


----------



## alex103188 (Dec 25, 2009)

I highly recommend ear protection. The "Children of Men" quote holds some truth to it. Theres a condition called tinnitus (Tinnitus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) where the ringing never goes away. I read an article about this metalhead getting tinnitus and after much deliberation taking his own life because the ringing got louder and never went away regardless of the pain meds he was taking.  I got a few different pairs and never practice without em!

You can get em off musiciansfriend, real cheap from any Home Depot/Lowes or hardware store, etc etc. Don't grab the big foam ones that drown out sound and high frequencies, check out the Hearos High Fidelity structure and grab a kind like those. Whatever price route you go you'll spend 10 bucks max to salvage your ears for the rest of your life.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread, I've been looking for a good pair of earplugs. The cheap foam ones don't cut it, and I know there are better sets out there. Just ordered a pair of the Etymotic ER 20's, so I guess I can provide a review once I get them.


----------



## black_anther (Dec 30, 2009)

alex103188 said:


> Theres a condition called tinnitus (Tinnitus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) where the ringing never goes away. I read an article about this metalhead getting tinnitus and after much deliberation taking his own life because the ringing got louder and never went away regardless of the pain meds he was taking.



I can vouch for this. I developed tinnitus when I was 17 after going to see a loud band in a small venue, I'm 25 now and it's never gone away. It's very hard to deal with at first but I'm used to it now. It's definitely made me respect my body more. I never even go clubbing without my lug plugs.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 30, 2009)

synrgy said:


> "You know that ringing in your ears? That's the sound of the ear cells dying. Once that sound is gone, you'll never hear that frequency again."



And if it doesnt go away, you'll never know silence again, for as long as you live. 

That said, i've had my ears ring from concerts a few times, and its always the same frequency. Also, invest in some ear plugs. I use the ones you get at walmart, the orange ones that are like 2$ for 3-5 pairs. I use them to play shows, at practice and at the pistol range.


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Dec 30, 2009)

Ear plugs are important. I always wear em at band practice but I still haven't found a set that I can tolerate wearing on stage. I've tried probably a hundred different kinds, but I always yank em out after the first song of our set. Different clubs with shitty monitors and whatnot is just too different from playing in our tiny little practice room and I've never felt able to perform well with shit in my ears. 

I keep em in watching other bands though for sure. Went to a Motorhead concert without ear plugs once.... not recommended!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 30, 2009)

Got my ER-20's today. I haven't tried them out with anything loud yet, but I can hear music pretty clearly with them in.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Dec 30, 2009)

If you're in Canada you can get the molded ones for cheap or free if your doctor signs a note for you. Covered by your health insurance.

Also, you can test your hearing here....

Mosquito Ringtones - Download the Mosquito Ring Tone Free

Try it through your speakers, then through quality earbuds in each ear individually.


----------



## 8string (Dec 31, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> And if it doesnt go away, you'll never know silence again, for as long as you live.


 
I know 






Now I use those, but sadly it was a bit late. I have two constant tones in my head and a sound that resembles waves washing up on a beach.
In spite of that, I can hear all frequencies up to 18k which is pretty good for an old fart.
Please protect your ears, your life will suck if you get the condition i have. 
Trust me!


----------



## hairychris (Jan 6, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> And if it doesnt go away, you'll never know silence again, for as long as you live.
> 
> That said, i've had my ears ring from concerts a few times, and its always the same frequency. Also, invest in some ear plugs. I use the ones you get at walmart, the orange ones that are like 2$ for 3-5 pairs. I use them to play shows, at practice and at the pistol range.



Yup, having one ear ring at ~8khz and the other at ~8.5khz isn't particularly funny. I screwed my hearing with the 90s, pretty much... Let's just say that I'll never be a producer/engineer even if I wanted to.  Apparently there's surgery that'll kill the ring but it can't restore lost sensitivity. I really need to look into this properly. 

Plugs are recommended. I use foam ones for gigs/clubs/rehearsals as I don't want to make things worse... oh, and I find even moderately high volume physically painful now.

Don't go down this path.


----------

